# If I don't pay the maint fee on a Euro property...



## KarenLK (Jan 11, 2009)

...can it affect my credit rating in the US??


----------



## Jimster (Jan 11, 2009)

*reply*

The short answer is YES.  It depends on whether they report it to the credit report services.


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 12, 2009)

With all the interlocking banking and credit arrangements internationally, the chances you will avoid any negative impact are slim and none and slim just left town.

Cheers


----------



## bigrick (Jan 12, 2009)

If you try it and see, and then see that it does, then what?

Decide what you really want, and then act accordingly.


----------

